# NZ EOI Bonus Point clarification



## aspirant910

Hi , I am trying to check the point system of the NZ immigration 
However , not able to understand the bonus point system.
I am from India and have 6 + years of experience in IT and do holds a Masters in Engineering degree. 
Now , I want to claim bonus points for my education and work experience and as per the point system calculator you can claim bonus points for "work experience is in an identified future growth area" and "work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage" . My occupation is there in both lists.

Can I claim bonus points for both (20 Points) or one can claim only for one (10 points) . 
OR 
Bonus point are only available for the work experience /education in NZ only.

Please clarify.

Regards


----------



## topcat83

aspirant910 said:


> Hi , I am trying to check the point system of the NZ immigration
> However , not able to understand the bonus point system.
> I am from India and have 6 + years of experience in IT and do holds a Masters in Engineering degree.
> Now , I want to claim bonus points for my education and work experience and as per the point system calculator you can claim bonus points for "work experience is in an identified future growth area" and "work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage" . My occupation is there in both lists.
> 
> Can I claim bonus points for both (20 Points) or one can claim only for one (10 points) .
> OR
> Bonus point are only available for the work experience /education in NZ only.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Regards


Hi there
The best way to see what will be accepted is to fill in the points calculator on Immigration New Zealand as honestly as you can. That will take into account all the 'rules' including how many of the bonus points you can claim.


----------



## aspirant910

Hi, Can you provide the link for that as I whatever links I have found on NZ immi site were not clear.

Regards


----------



## Krazyspence

My EOI has just been checked by immigration and approved, I also claimed points for education and work experience as well as stating my career and education appear on the long term skill shortage list as well as an area of future growth. So you should be able to claim for that too!


----------



## aspirant910

Krazyspence said:


> My EOI has just been checked by immigration and approved, I also claimed points for education and work experience as well as stating my career and education appear on the long term skill shortage list as well as an area of future growth. So you should be able to claim for that too!


Hi , you please tell me the breakup of your points. I think if you have UK work experience then it has some extra points.

Regards


----------



## jawnbc

If these are separate questions, bonus points in each category can be given. The big exception is education: if you have a bachelor's and a master's you don't get the full bonus for each--you only get the bonus for the masters.






aspirant910 said:


> Hi , I am trying to check the point system of the NZ immigration
> However , not able to understand the bonus point system.
> I am from India and have 6 + years of experience in IT and do holds a Masters in Engineering degree.
> Now , I want to claim bonus points for my education and work experience and as per the point system calculator you can claim bonus points for "work experience is in an identified future growth area" and "work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage" . My occupation is there in both lists.
> 
> Can I claim bonus points for both (20 Points) or one can claim only for one (10 points) .
> OR
> Bonus point are only available for the work experience /education in NZ only.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Regards


----------



## topcat83

aspirant910 said:


> Hi, Can you provide the link for that as I whatever links I have found on NZ immi site were not clear.
> 
> Regards


Go to Skilled Migrant Category then look under 'toolbox' on the right hand side of the page. You'll see 'Points Indicator'


----------



## Krazyspence

I'm afraid I can't find a record of what points I got for each section of the EOI but if your about the same levels as me ( which sounds about right with education and years of work experience) and you re in the age range then you should come out with about130 points, more if you have a partner with relevant qualifications I think..


----------



## aspirant910

Krazyspence said:


> I'm afraid I can't find a record of what points I got for each section of the EOI but if your about the same levels as me ( which sounds about right with education and years of work experience) and you re in the age range then you should come out with about130 points, more if you have a partner with relevant qualifications I think..


Thanks


----------



## mohit2903

Hi Krazyspence,

Please advice which part of country you belong? Also short term skills bonus points are granted when you meet the requirement mentioned in column 3/4 long term skill list where it requires bachelor degree in computers or electrical. 

I am masters in computer science but not in bachelors degree, am i eligible for bonus points as i have 10 years plus experience?


----------

